

Things I'm not allowed to do anymore - cubicle67
http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=1193

======
mlLK
Somebody(geek) please reassure me that these 'changes in behavior' are not
paramount to becoming a parent because this premise seemed pretty implicit
throughout most items in this list. It's hard enough for me to grow up as is;
it's especially harder if you still love being immature (yet playful) towards
your peers and are older than twenty-two.

EDIT: I've been fired from a marketing firm for forgetting to remove my test
word 'Poopy' from a Fortune500 company's web-site (running on WebLogic,
yikes). No one knew the word was there for like a week since 'Poopy' was not
an actual product it only showed up in their glossary. A week later I told my
boss after releasing the next update and removing the test word: she flipped
out, told the client, and fired me that following Monday because word got
around their (the client's) IT department resulting in someone digging up a
cached copy of their web-site's glossary and passing it on to someone higher
up the corporate ladder. I'm an idiot for using such a _vulgar_ test word but
I had no business working there (in a marketing firm), let alone no business
editing 14,000-20,000 lines of XML. (seriously, there were about 3-4 XML files
that long) In retrospect though, I'm glad it happened because now (then) I
finally had a reason to learn Mercurial (or why version-control is important
and how branching could have saved my ass) :P

~~~
axod
Opposite - having kids IMHO keeps you young, and in touch with your playful
side.

One of the reasons I had kids early was to do that. I didn't want to be one of
those old parents who has already "grown up" and lost all touch with fun.

~~~
traveler
> having kids IMHO keeps you young

Let me guess, you think having a mortgage keeps you thinking independently and
on your toes, too?

It's amazing the conclusions people will arrive at to rationalize their fucked
up thinking.

~~~
axod
I'm not seeing the parallel there.

Having a mortgage is pretty much the most efficient way to save money for the
future. But I've no idea why that's related to having kids.

And what's fucked up about having kids young in life? It makes a ton of sense
when you think about it.

~~~
Retric
The problem with a mortgage is it tends to increase consumption. Most people
are fine renting a fairly small apartment relative to their needs, but as soon
as they are buying a place they start thinking about having an extra rooms
just in case etc.

~~~
axod
I don't think that's the case. Mortgage is just borrowing against your future
worth. If some people over estimate that then it's their own problem.

The problem is usually silly people borrowing far more than they can afford,
and lenders trying to push people into borrowing more than they can afford.
But that's not a problem with mortgages per se.

Renting is ok if you like throwing money away, or need to move often.

~~~
theBobMcCormick
I don't understand the throwing money away idea about renting. Are you
anticipation appreciation (good luck for the foreseeable future)? Is it the
home mortgage deduction you're so excited about? For most people, unless
they're _sure_ they're gonna be in their home for a long time (10+ years
maybe?) I'm not sure how purchasing is worse than renting.

~~~
axod
In the UK house prices have risen well. And personally I like staying the same
place for at least 5 years.

~~~
theBobMcCormick
I think a desire/plan to stay in one place for an extended period of time _is_
a good reason to purchase a home. The best reason really. But I think if
you're pretty uncertain about whether you'll want to spend 10+ years in 1
house it makes more sense to rent. And I really don't understand so many
people have bought into this meme that renting is "throwing money away". The
facts just don't seem to support that conclusion.

------
gvb
"I shall not place a supply of "Sharpie" permanent markers in any whiteboard
trays."

Sharpies are _fun._ People take the "permanent" label much too seriously. At
work we have picture badges, at one point I was drawing mustaches on other
peoples badges and watching them freak out.

Alcohol will erase Sharpies as long as the surface is non-porous. (as they say
in manuals, try in an inconspicuous place first ;-).

One of my victims ran over to the computer room after I clued him in on the
alcohol trick. (This was quite a while ago when we had tape drives and there
were squeeze bottles of alcohol laying around for cleaning tape heads.) He
grabbed the first bottle, squirted his badge, rubbed it, and _nothing
happened._ Then he sniffed the liquid and realized he had grabbed a bottle of
water instead of alcohol. Bonus.

------
timinman
"I will not dial someone at random and conference them in to the building’s
intercom system." LOL

Thanks for the laughs. Congratulations on being irreplaceable enough to be
able to build such a list. From the sound of things, the list will grow, too.

------
pierrefar
For a lot of these I was reading and thinking "oh please tell me more".

~~~
ratsbane
A few years ago someone gave me a stash of self-adhesive metal labels intended
for vending machines. They are imprinted "INSERT 25 CENTS" and have coin slots
cut into them. I'm sorry to say I have as yet not stuck them inside the
elevators and sent round a company-wide memo: "Due to new cost-saving
initiatives and in an effort to promote physical fitness..."

------
bockris
Possibly got the idea from this book. (Depending on how old his kids are.)

[http://www.amazon.com/17-Things-Not-Allowed-
Anymore/dp/03758...](http://www.amazon.com/17-Things-Not-Allowed-
Anymore/dp/0375835962)

We have it and it's mildly funny, there is one line that makes our kids erupt
into hysterical laughter everytime.

~~~
z303
It made me think of 'The 213 things Skippy is no longer allowed to do in the
U.S. Army' <http://skippyslist.com/list/>

~~~
ErrantX
Excellent link :)

 _129\. The Microsoft ® “Dancing Paperclip” is not authorized to countermand
any orders._

:)

------
teeja
The list was a _lot_ shorter when I started:

* Don't eat the dirt

* Don't piss on the chief's tent (when he's home)

* Don't sleep under the horse.

* The brown pills are not specifically good.

------
yurifury
Likely the ancestral inspiration: <http://skippyslist.com/list/>

~~~
nick5768
This was what I thought the link would be from the title :)

Completely and totally off topic, but the first time I read that I laughed so
hard I was crying.

------
gb
Too bad about the cuckoo clock. We have one right outside our meeting rooms.

------
traveler
> cow-orker’s

Grow up.

